# Top Bar OH for Blue Haven Honey



## Kathleen Bourn (Oct 31, 2014)

Friends of mine own and operate Blue Haven Honey Co. in Canon Georgia. They wanted an OH in their lobby and tried both the 5 frame (with one above) hive and a five frame vertical OH. The bees either just never thrived in either one. They knew I was into Top Bar Hives and I offered to give a Top Bar OH a try. 

The style of the store is rustic so I tried to match it. I decided to build a Tanzanian (straight sided) hive that would accommodate Lang deep frames. This allows the use of Lang resources if needed. Three sides and the bottom are acrylic and the back is solid wood and accommodates a feeder, vent holes and the PVC gated entrance. I used 2 pool gate valves ($13 ea.) to allow us to close off both the exit and entrance at the same time. We can then slide the hive forward and carry it outside to work it. The hive is set at eye level and because the floor is acrylic folks can see the bees from the bottom. 






































We put one of my top bar colonies in the hive that already had comb built and resources. At first the bees had trouble finding the exit because they were going toward the light from the front door. We covered the hive for a couple weeks till they got the hint. 

They're now bringing in resources and the queen has a good pattern going. People can only see the end comb and the edges but I think it's worth it if the bees like living there. I put some room darkening cloth on top the bars to make sure no bees work their way between bars in case gaps open up. We can also drape the sides if needed. 

I hope they like their new home and people get a chance to see the bees close up.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

THAT.....is super cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

The kids should love that as they can look up and see the combs directly without even frames to hinder their view. Almost want a 'windshield wiper' on the bottom glass though, so you could clean it off easily if it gets messy (for the kids view). Is the stand screwed down so if the kids pull on it, as they are looking, it won't fall forward?


----------



## Kathleen Bourn (Oct 31, 2014)

The stand is screwed to the base and the hive to the stand. Someone would have to work hard to pull the whole thing over. 
I've since made a follower "board" out of room darkening material to close down the space a little and defuse the light from the door.
So far they're staying in it anyway.


----------

